# How To make Natural Nail Manicure



## Art Nail (Jun 22, 2016)

You don’t have to visit the salon on a regular basis in order to have beautiful nails. The combination of a well-balanced diet, a thoughtful beauty regimen, and good personal hygiene can give you salon-worthy nails at a fraction of the cost and chemical burden. Here my video How To make Natural Nail Manicure. See and make when you see over.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5OKfuoq3JQ


----------



## Lily Richard (Jul 18, 2016)

I think a lot of Zoya polishes are great for a natural-nail look. OPI Bubble Bath is a beautiful nude as well as Innocence by China Glaze is a pretty, sheer pink. I create nail tutorials on youtube so check them out! --&gt;(link removed)


----------



## ludhiyaparker (Sep 19, 2016)

it seems the video is not working


----------



## marysweet (Sep 20, 2016)

can't see the video  :blush:


----------

